# Any problem with Rohloff hub caps?



## TunIn (Dec 17, 2008)

Rohloff web warns of a copy of their disc -brake hub caps.

http://www.rohloff.de/en/news/news_...rticle/Press_Release_December_2013/index.html









Rohloff hub is a very reliable and durable. The hubs 2nd hand not depreciate as much as other products and the 2nd hand market works.
Some of these hubs in the 2nd hand market come from users with damaged caps.
Rohloff does not sell caps and to install another force you to send the hub to Germany.
Some users are revealed and make different choices.
Users typically follow the Rohloff policy but there is a problem if the sticker with the serial number on older models is lost. Now the serial number is laser engraved . Rohloff refuses to repair these hubs without serial number.
Other users with damage cap sold the hub in 2nd hand market to return to traditional transmissions or acquire another new Rohloff hub, less common.
Others decide to buy defective hubs in 2nd hand market for use as replacement for yours.
Now at last there is another solution. I bought two copy caps and I'll test them.

According Rohloff:

"These components are not original Rohloff components and do not undergo the same rigorous quality control that OEM Rohloff components do. The bearing and seal are both press-fit components which require the hub-cap to be produced with extremely tight manufacturing tolerances. These copy components are not manufactured to the same specification nor quality of OEM hub-caps. Their use will lead to excessive friction, bearing wear and oil loss.

Please also note that special tools are required to change the cap correctly. Removal of the old hub-cap without these tools will damage other internal seals and possibly lead to shifting problems resulting in accidents and injuries.

The photo above shows an original Rohloff hub-cap (left) alongside one of the copy hub-caps (right). As you can see, the copy can be easily identified by the much thicker material around both the central seal and the disc mounting bolts."

I do not agree with these statements. I bet they have not been tested as I think it's a false disqualification.

About thicknesses&#8230; The image looks like exactly the opposite. The much thicker materials around both the central seal and the disc mounting bolts is in Rohloff cap!!! You might think that Rohloff has been wrong with the images but no ... the thicknesses of the "copy" are greater.
Being thus appears that Rohloff has not used his laser gauges to measure the copy and reach these derogatory statements that he has used and then blatantly lie.









I have to say the quality is overwhelming. At a first sight same level as authentic . The seller is serious and sends them with paper gasket , caps screws and chainring screws ( Original Bike Components bag). Are made with aircraft grade aluminum alloy even more resistant than that used by Rohloff but needs to be anodized for proper protection against corrosion an not currently available polished aluminum color but soon manufactured.

The bearings are sealed on both sides. The inside of the original Rohloff bearing is unsealed to be impregnated with the inner hub oil. Inner copy cap seal is easily removed with a needle, if you want.

The copy caps come with the inserted bearing and the other side must not touch the seat so therefore alineation is guaranteed. On the inner bearing seat I have to say that input touch is "press -fit", identical and according to Rolhoff. I've placed a few.
Rohloff recommended for mounting and dismounting of bearings and / or cover special tool but I assure you that by doing it by hand with a soft mallet or with an industrial extractor which can be purchased at any hardware store not must assume any damage to the hub or any misalignment of the bearing. Any misalignment is easily seen at first sight by turning the cap to eye level previously to be introduced in the main body. Rohloff are giving some courses for their official distributors so that they themselves can make changing hub caps without having to be sent to Germany. We can complete the installation with a sweet gummy bear included in the shipping ... or sweeter than spicy chilli Rohloff when you left without caps. Now rolling down the mountain to check smoothness&#8230;


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*Excellent!*

Excellent!!


----------



## Nocho (Apr 9, 2014)

TunIn, thanks for the very helpful review. Where did you get this hub cap? I've done some searches but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## qlantisw (May 3, 2010)

VernDog said:


> Excellent!!


please link or email where it can be ordered...


----------

